

If you grew up in the 50's through the 80's... - jmngomes
http://vimeo.com/52231459

======
jmngomes
I can accept that knowledge should bring new ways of living, but I grow tired
of increasing red tape in my life just because some otherwise-unemployed
bureaucrat's belief system, and not actual hard evidence, produces rules and
regulations over almost everything and anything in life. A bureaucrats free-
will ends up threatening everyone else's freedom, usually without justifiable
cause or a fair chance for objection...

